# Sweating Interior Walls in summer After New Roofing



## Tamarareynolds (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been experiencing sweating hallway walls every summer (Southeast US) after a complete new roof was installed on my home. The sub roof and one layer was installed. I feel this is the best forum to post this topic b/c I suspect it is caused by improper roof board installation. Has any one experienced this situation before.

Thank you.

Tamara


----------



## Danko (Jan 12, 2011)

*Maybe lack of vents?*

Hi,

probably the airflow throughout the house was reduced by new boards & shingles. Not that it should be there...But if the roof was the only thing that was done, this could be the problem.

Did they install the same amount vents on the roof? Did you insulate the attic when the roof was done?



thanks,


Danko IR Tech
Infrared Home Inspection
Infrared Building Inspection


----------



## Tamarareynolds (Apr 11, 2011)

*Roof/Vent/Sweating Walls*

Thank you Danko for your speedy reply. I did not insulate and we did put up the same amount of vents and whirly gigs. The roofers did not remove all of the old board as I think they should. They said it wasn't necessary. This I believe has created the problem. How do i remedy the sweating walls?


----------



## Danko (Jan 12, 2011)

Heres a link, hope this helps....

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061126180105AAVI9tw





Danko IR Tech
Moisture Detection
Infrared Roof Inspection


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Tamarareynolds said:


> I have been experiencing sweating hallway walls every summer (Southeast US) after a complete new roof was installed on my home. The sub roof and one layer was installed. I feel this is the best forum to post this topic b/c I suspect it is caused by improper roof board installation. Has any one experienced this situation before.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Tamara


Is the a/c unit in the attic? You may have a loose return duct up there pulling in hot moist air. Could have been knocked loose by the roofing process, might just be a coinky-dink that it started after the new roof was installed. There should be no correlation between the re-roof itself and the problem you describe if nothing else was changed (ie, venting, insulation). It's more likely something wrong with the a/c equipment.


----------

